

Ken Thompson: Reflections on Trusting Trust (1984) [pdf] - tosh
https://www.ece.cmu.edu/~ganger/712.fall02/papers/p761-thompson.pdf

======
tzs
There's a dead comment on this from hell-banned user uaygsfdbzf that is quite
worthwhile. It's short so I'll just quote it here:

"All trusting trust posts made in the past 9 years should also link to David
A. Wheeler's Fully Countering Trusting Trust through Diverse Double-Compiling
- [http://www.dwheeler.com/trusting-
trust/dissertation/html/whe...](http://www.dwheeler.com/trusting-
trust/dissertation/html/wheeler-trusting-trust-ddc.html) (or the poster will
be condemned as lazy :-)"

